#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Placa de TV PixelView
Ai galera estou seguindo o tuto para instalar a palca de TV e radio no linux
http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos...php?codigo=195

Suse 9.2

Não tenho o modulo
csp3400

Que é do som 

Alguem sabe onde posso achar ????

Valeuu

----------


## PiTsA

Responda todas estas perguntas:

Qual o modelo de sua PixelView? (PlayTV Mpeg2, PlayTv Pro, etc)
Qual sua Distribuição? (Slack, fedora, etc.)
Qual Versão do kernel? (uname -a)

eu to usando minha PixelView PlayTv Mpeg2 na boa...
melor que na podridão do software windows....muito bugado
o software da placa pro windows....

----------

Opa vamos lá

PlayTV Pro ultra
SuSe 9.2
linux 2.6.8-24.10-default

Ajudou ???

----------


## PiTsA

caso tenha alguma configuração no arquivo /etc/modprobe.conf que contenha bttv, ou configurações feitas por vc, comente elas...

adicione a linha:

options bttv card=37 tuner=17 radio=0

antes de iniciar o seu computador, faça um teste da configuração acima:

rmmod tuner
rmmod bt878
rmmod tvaudio
rmmod bttv

modprobe bttv card=37 tuner=17 radio=0

abra o TvTime, ou qualquer outro software, eu prefiro o TvTime, muito bom... no meu caso eu ajustei para PAL-M (tv a cabo).... 

caso não funcione, tente usar outros tuners philiphis...

tuner=1 - Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compatibles)
tuner=2 - Philips NTSC (FI1236,FM1236 and compatibles)
tuner=3 - Philips (SECAM+PAL_BG) (FI1216MF, FM1216MF, FR1216MF)
tuner=5 - Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)
tuner=17 - Philips NTSC_M (MK2)
tuner=23 - Philips PAL_DK (FI1256 and compatibles)
tuner=24 - Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FQ1216ME)
tuner=38 - Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME MK3)
tuner=41 - Philips PAL_MK (FI1216 MK)
tuner=42 - Philips 1236D ATSC/NTSC daul in
tuner=43 - Philips NTSC MK3 (FM1236MK3 or FM1236/F)

----------

Segui o seu tuto .... olha o que aconteceu

linux:/tvtime-0.9.15 # rmmod bt878
ERROR: Module bt878 does not exist in /proc/modules

linux:/tvtime-0.9.15 # rmmod tvaudio
ERROR: Module tvaudio does not exist in /proc/modules

Instalei o TvTime mas não sai som e não aparece nada fica fora de sintonia.

Valeu pela ajuda

----------


## PiTsA

- tem como vc postar auqi o seu /etc/modprobe.conf?

- que erro que da quando vc digita o comando "modprobe bttv card=37 tuner=17 radio=0 " ?

- digite: "lsmod" e poste aqui o resultado...

----------

Quanto a modprobe bttv card=37 tuner=17 radio=0 não deu erro algum ...

O meu /etc/modprobe.conf

#
# Copyright (c) 1996-2002 SuSE Linux AG Nuernberg, Germany.
# All rights reserved.
#
# Author: Hubert Mantel <[email protected]>, 1996-2002
#
# Configuration file for loadable modules; used by modprobe
#
# Please don't edit this file. Place your settings into
# /etc/modprobe.conf.local instead.
#
#
##############################################
# Aliases - specify your hardware
##############################################
alias char-major-89 i2c-dev 
alias char-major-81 videodev 
alias char-major-81-0 bttv 
options i2c-core i2c_debug=1 
options i2c-algo-bit bit_test=1 
options bttv card=70 radio=0 tuner=2 

install eth0 /bin/true
install eth1 /bin/true
install tr0 /bin/true
install scsi_hostadapter /bin/true
install fb0 /bin/true

###########################################
# only used for Mylex or Compaq Raid as module
###########################################

install block-major-48 /bin/true
install block-major-49 /bin/true
install block-major-72 /bin/true
install block-major-73 /bin/true

###########################################
# only needed for fifth and sixth IDE adaptor
###########################################

install block-major-56 /bin/true
install block-major-57 /bin/true

###########################################
# mouse (for older busmice)
###########################################

install char-major-10 /bin/true

############################################
# If you want to use the new autofs4
############################################

# alias autofs autofs4

############################################
# For parallel port devices, uncomment the following two lines and
# change "frpw" to the protocol type you use
############################################

# install paride /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install paride && { /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install frpw; }
# remove paride { /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove frpw; } ; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove paride

#############################################
# Options; these are examples; uncomment and modify the lines you need
##############################################
# options cdu31a cdu31a_port=0x340 cdu31a_irq=0
# options sbpcd sbpcd=0x230,1
# options aztcd aztcd=0x320
# options cm206 cm206=0x340,11
# options gscd gscd=0x340
# options mcd mcd=0x300,11
# options mcdx mcdx=0x300,11
# options optcd optcd=0x340
# options sjcd sjcd_base=0x340
# options sonycd535 sonycd535=0x340
# options isp16 isp16_cdrom_base=0x340 isp16_cdrom_irq=0 isp16_cdrom_dma=0 isp16_cdrom_type=Sanyo

# options ne io=0x300 irq=5

# Use this if you have two cards:
# options ne io=0x300,0x320 irq=5,7

# options tulip options=0
# options 3c59x options=0
# options 3c501 io=0x280 irq=5
# options 3c503 io=0x280 irq=5 xcvr=0
# options 3c505 io=0x300 irq=10
# options 3c507 io=0x300 irq=10
# options 3c509 irq=10
# options at1700 io=0x260 irq=10
# options smc-ultra io=0x200 irq=10
# options wd io=0x300 irq=10
# options smc9194 io=0x200 irq=10 ifport=0
# options e2100 io=0x300 irq=10 mem=0xd0000 xcvr=0
# options depca io=0x200 irq=7
# options ewrk3 io=0x300 irq=10
# options eexpress io=0x300 irq=10
# options hp-plus io=0x300 irq=10
# options hp io=0x300 irq=10
# options hp100 hp100_port=0x380
# options apricot io=0x300 irq=10
# options ac3200 io=0x300 irq=10 mem=0xd0000
# options de620 io=0x378 irq=7 bnc=1
# options ibmtr io=0xa20
# options arcnet io=0x300 irq=10 shmem=0xd0000
# options plip io=0x378 irq=7
# options eepro io=0x260 irq=10 mem=0x6000
# options eth16i io=0x2a0 irq=10
# options fmv18x io=0x220 irq=10
# options ni52 io=0x360 irq=9 memstart=0xd0000 memend=0xd4000
# options bttv pll=1 radio=0 card=0
# options tuner type=0
# options msp3400 once=1 simple=1

# install bttv /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install bttv && { /sbin/modprobe -k tuner; /sbin/modprobe -k msp3400; }
#

install dummy0 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy0 --ignore-install dummy
install dummy1 /sbin/modprobe -o dummy1 --ignore-install dummy
remove dummy0 /sbin/modprobe -r -o dummy0 --ignore-remove dummy
remove dummy1 /sbin/modprobe -r -o dummy1 --ignore-remove dummy

###############################################
# cipe section
###############################################

alias cipcb0 cipcb
alias cipcb1 cipcb

options cipcb cipe_debug=0

###############################################
# block dev aliases
##############################################
install block-major-3 /bin/true
alias block-major-7 loop
alias block-major-8 sd_mod
alias block-major-11 sr_mod
alias block-major-13 xd
alias block-major-15 cdu31a
alias block-major-16 gscd
alias block-major-17 optcd
alias block-major-18 sjcd
alias block-major-20 mcdx
install block-major-22 /bin/true
alias block-major-23 mcd
alias block-major-24 sonycd535
alias block-major-25 sbpcd
alias block-major-26 sbpcd
alias block-major-27 sbpcd
alias block-major-28 sbpcd
alias block-major-29 aztcd
alias block-major-32 cm206
install block-major-33 /bin/true
install block-major-34 /bin/true
# network block device
install block-major-43 /bin/true
alias block-major-45 pd
alias block-major-46 pcd
alias block-major-47 pf
alias block-major-117 evms

###############################################
# char dev aliases
###############################################

alias char-major-6 lp
alias char-major-9 st
alias char-major-10-130 softdog
install char-major-10-134 /bin/true
install char-major-10-135 /bin/true
alias char-major-10-175 agpgart
alias char-major-10-181 toshiba
alias char-major-10-250 sonypi
options sonypi minor=250
install char-major-15 /bin/true
alias char-major-19 cyclades
alias char-major-20 cyclades
alias char-major-21 sg
alias char-major-27 ftape
install char-major-29 /bin/true
alias char-major-36 netlink_dev
# alias char-major-43 hisax
# alias char-major-44 hisax
# alias char-major-45 hisax
install char-major-43 /bin/true
install char-major-44 /bin/true
install char-major-45 /bin/true
alias char-major-48 riscom8
alias char-major-49 riscom8
alias char-major-67 coda
alias char-major-75 specialix
alias char-major-76 specialix
alias char-major-81 videodev
install char-major-81-0 /bin/true
install char-major-81-1 /bin/true
install char-major-81-2 /bin/true
install char-major-81-3 /bin/true

alias char-major-83 vtx
options vtx quiet=1

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
alias char-major-96 pt
alias char-major-97 pg
alias char-major-107 3dfx
alias char-major-109 lvm-mod
# remove this if sound is configured
install char-major-116 /bin/true

#################################################
# ppp over ethernet
# the kernel 2.2 uses pppox
# the kernel 2.4 uses pppoe
#################################################

alias char-major-108 ppp_generic
alias char-major-144 pppoe
alias net-pf-24 pppoe

##################################################
# IrDA
##################################################

alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty

alias char-major-162 raw

####################################################
# USB
###################################################

install char-major-166 /bin/true

####################################################
# Moxa Multiport Serial Boards
####################################################

alias char-major-172 moxa
alias char-major-173 moxa

# options moxa type=2,,, baseaddr=0xdc000,,, numports=8,,,
alias char-major-174 mxser
alias char-major-175 mxser
# options mxser ioaddr=0x180

#alias char-major-180 usbcore

alias InterMezzo intermezzo
alias char-major-185 intermezzo

alias char-major-188 usbserial

alias char-major-195* nvidia
alias char-major-206 osst
alias char-major-212 /bin/true

alias binfmt-204 binfmt_aout
alias binfmt-263 binfmt_aout
alias binfmt-264 binfmt_aout
alias binfmt-267 binfmt_aout
alias binfmt-0064 binfmt_aout
alias binfmt-0008 binfmt_aout

alias iso9660 isofs
alias tty-ldisc-1 slip
alias tty-ldisc-2 serio
alias tty-ldisc-5 mkiss

# alias tty-ldisc-7 6pack
install tty-ldisc-7 /bin/true

# IrDA
alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty-sir

# alias ax0 mkiss
install ax0 /bin/true
# alias sp0 6pack
install sp0 /bin/true
alias slip0 slip
alias sl0 slip
alias slip1 slip
alias sl1 slip

####################################################
# the kernel 2.2 uses ppp.o as ppp driver,
# the kernel 2.4 uses ppp_generic.o
####################################################

alias ppp0 ppp_generic
alias ppp1 ppp_generic
alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias plip0 plip
alias plip1 plip

# Tunnel interfaces
alias sit0 ipv6
alias gre0 ip_gre
alias ipip0 ipip

alias ppp-compress-18 ppp_mppe
alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp
alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate
alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias net-pf-1 unix
alias net-pf-3 ax25
# install net-pf-3 /bin/true
alias net-pf-4 ipx
# install net-pf-4 /bin/true
alias net-pf-5 appletalk
# install net-pf-5 /bin/true
alias net-pf-6 netrom
# install net-pf-6 /bin/true
alias net-pf-10 ipv6
# install net-pf-10 /bin/true
alias net-pf-11 rose
# install net-pf-11 /bin/true
alias net-pf-15 af_key
alias net-pf-17 af_packet
alias net-pf-31 bluetooth

alias bt-proto-0 l2cap
alias bt-proto-2 sco
alias bt-proto-3 rfcomm
alias bt-proto-4 bnep

alias md-personality-1 linear
alias md-personality-2 raid0
alias md-personality-3 raid1
alias md-personality-4 raid5
alias md-personality-7 multipath

alias tap0 ethertap
alias tap1 ethertap
alias tap2 ethertap
alias tap3 ethertap
alias tap4 ethertap
alias tap5 ethertap
alias tap6 ethertap
alias tap7 ethertap
alias tap8 ethertap
alias tap9 ethertap
alias tap10 ethertap
alias tap11 ethertap
alias tap12 ethertap
alias tap13 ethertap
alias tap14 ethertap
alias tap15 ethertap

alias xfrm-type-2-50 esp4
alias xfrm-type-2-51 ah4
alias xfrm-type-2-108 ipcomp
alias xfrm-type-10-50 esp6
alias xfrm-type-10-51 ah6
alias xfrm-type-10-108 ipcomp6

# don't try to reset isa-pnp cards on startup
options isa-pnp isapnp_reset=0

# Linux-ABI
install binfmt_misc /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install binfmt_misc && { mount -t binfmt_misc none /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc; }
remove binfmt_misc { umount /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc; } ; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove binfmt_misc

# Bluetooth
alias bt-proto-5 cmtp
alias bt-proto-6 hidp

# end of common part for modprobe.conf
# begin of i386 part for modprobe.conf

alias char-major-4 serial
alias char-major-5 serial

alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc
# options parport_pc io=0x378 irq=none,none
# If you have multiple parallel ports, specify them this way:
# options parport_pc io=0x378,0x278 irq=none,none

# Linux ACP modem (Mwave)
alias char-major-10-219 mwave
# options mwave dspirq=10 dspio=0x130 uartirq=3 uartio=0x2f8

# nVidia nforce chipset (network + audio)
#alias eth0 nvnet
#alias sound-slot-1 nvaudio
#alias usb-interface usb-ohci

# IBM thinkpad tpctl
# see /usr/share/doc/packages/tpctl/
alias char-major-10-170 thinkpad
# options thinkpad enable_smapi=0

# Linux-ABI
alias char-major-30 abi-ibcs
alias binfmt-0004 binfmt_coff
alias binfmt-332 abi-ibcs
alias binfmt-518 abi-ibcs
alias binfmt-002c abi-ibcs
alias personality-1 abi-ibcs
alias personality-2 abi-ibcs
alias personality-3 abi-sco
alias personality-4 abi-wyse
alias personality-5 abi-ibcs
alias personality-7 abi-ibcs
alias personality-13 abi-solaris
alias personality-14 abi-uw7

# required for DRI support on SiS chips
options sisfb mode=none mem=12288

# end of i386 part for modprobe.conf
# please keep this at the end and add local modifications to modules.conf.local
include /etc/modprobe.d
include /etc/modprobe.conf.local

LSMOD

Module Size Used by
tuner 19236 0
cx8800 26636 0
cx88xx 43536 1 cx8800
i2c_algo_bit 8584 1 cx88xx
video_buf 18820 2 cx8800,cx88xx
i2c_core 21520 3 tuner,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit
v4l1_compat 12164 1 cx8800
v4l2_common 6016 1 cx8800
btcx_risc 4360 2 cx8800,cx88xx
videodev 7936 2 cx8800,cx88xx
usbserial 24680 0
parport_pc 35520 1
lp 9128 0
parport 36168 2 parport_pc,lp
nvram 7688 0
edd 8860 0
speedstep_lib 3844 0
freq_table 4100 0
thermal 15368 0
processor 22312 1 thermal
fan 4100 0
button 6416 0
battery 9604 0
ac 4740 0
ipv6 217856 15
snd_pcm_oss 56616 0
snd_mixer_oss 18432 1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_cmipci 27940 1
snd_pcm 94600 3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci
snd_page_alloc 8456 1 snd_pcm
snd_opl3_lib 9856 1 snd_cmipci
snd_timer 22916 2 snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib
snd_hwdep 8324 1 snd_opl3_lib
gameport 4352 1 snd_cmipci
snd_mpu401_uart 6784 1 snd_cmipci
snd_rawmidi 22948 1 snd_mpu401_uart
snd_seq_device 8460 2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi
snd 56836 11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_cmipci, snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib, snd_timer,snd_hwdep, snd_mpu401_uart, snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
soundcore 7776 1 snd
evdev 7168 0
joydev 8000 0
sg 32032 0
st 34204 0
sd_mod 15120 0
sr_mod 14756 0
scsi_mod 103500 4 sg,st,sd_mod,sr_mod
usbhid 38212 0
ide_cd 35232 0 
cdrom 34972 2 sr_mod,ide_cd
ehci_hcd 27012 0
ohci_hcd 18308 0
sis_agp 7300 1
agpgart 29608 1 sis_agp
dm_mod 48764 0
usbcore 98404 6 usbserial,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
dmfe 17564 0
reiserfs 242000 1

----------


## whinston

nossa, nunca vi um modprobe tao grande!!
viu, to pra comprar outra placa pra fz captura no estilo tiVo dos EUa.. esta mpeg2 eh boa?

----------


## PiTsA

Bom cara, a PlayTV Mpeg2 é uma placa com custo/beneficio muito bom!
é barata, e tem boa qualidade...faz captura na resolução mpeg2 (720x576) .... 

A PlayTV Pro Ultra e Pro 2 são melhores ainda...mas o que mais faz a diferença são os softwares que vem acompanhados com a Placa...que no caso eu não uso, pois são para win 32.... e o software de captura pra windows são horriveis...bugados d+....

no linux é meio chato de configurar, mas depois de feito uma vez, sempre que precisar será fácil....

----------


## whinston

e vc consegue agendar pra ele gravar os programas e tal?
kale o formato de saida e qual o tamanho medio por minuto gravado?

----------


## PiTsA

quanto ao visitante localize o seguinte trecho no seu modprobe.conf




> alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
> alias char-major-81 videodev
> alias char-major-81-0 bttv
> options i2c-core i2c_debug=1
> options i2c-algo-bit bit_test=1
> options bttv card=70 radio=0 tuner=2


deixe-o assim:




> alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
> alias char-major-81 bttv
> options i2c-core i2c_debug=1
> options i2c-algo-bit bit_test=1
> options bttv card=70 radio=0 *tuner=17*


reinicie a maquina, e entre no tvtime, e configure o sistema de cores....se é PAL-M, NTCS, etc... minha tv a cabo é PAL-M....

caso de algo errado então vc deverá trocar o "*tuner*" .... vá tentando utilizar os tuner que passei acima.... 

o *card*  para sua placa pode ser 37, 70 ou 72 ....

----------


## PiTsA

> e vc consegue agendar pra ele gravar os programas e tal?
> kale o formato de saida e qual o tamanho medio por minuto gravado?


sim o software do windows tem agendamento para vc gravar os filmes.... no linux ainda naum vi issu....

vc configura o formato de gravação..... qualidade e tals....

eu não conheço a placa q vc iria comprar...mas faça compraçaões.... e veja qual compensa + ....

----------


## Echo

Estou tentando configurar minha placa PixelView PLayTV MPEG 2 no Kurumin (Kernel 2.6.8) mas até agora o tuner não funciona (não consigo mudar de canal...pode me informar a configuração que você utilizou?

abraços

----------


## madrigal

> Estou tentando configurar minha placa PixelView PLayTV MPEG 2 no Kurumin (Kernel 2.6.8) mas até agora o tuner não funciona (não consigo mudar de canal...pode me informar a configuração que você utilizou?
> 
> abraços



Hoje mesmo eu configurei o Kurumin com essa placa, na hora de configurar o próprio Kurumin indica onde marcar pra nossa placa, o card é 70 e o tunner 43.

----------

